# Worst draft pick of last 10 years??



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Which of these do you think was the worst pick?? I don't mean which is the worst player, but which was the biggest waste? 

I know there are other candidates too - feel free to suggest them!


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Wright with #7 in 1996. He's not bad though(obviously better than Radojevic, Daredevil or Tractor)


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

who's radojevic? never heard of him


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Exactly. I'm not sure if he even played. You gotta do better with a #8 pick than that!!


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> Exactly. I'm not sure if he even played. You gotta do better with a #8 pick than that!!


Well, he played 3 games for Raptors in 1999/00 and collected 7pts, 8 rebs, 2stls, 1blk and 5tos... 

Yeah, me might be the most useless(for a NBA team) of them all, but IMO, passing on Kobe, Jermaine, Peja or Hair Canada for role-player center(nice, though) is bigger mistake.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hmm what about players like danny ferry mr no. 1 pick wasn't he?


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> hmm what about players like danny ferry mr no. 1 pick wasn't he?


Nope, he wasn't pick with 1st pick.

But with 2nd pick overall(in 1989) he definitely should be considered as one of All-Time Busts... 

We was picked before these guys: Shawn Kemp, Glen Rice, Sean Elliott, Tim Hardaway, Vlade Divac, Clifford Robinson. Oouuch :sour: 

But in this draft(1989) the 1st pick overall was :sourervis Ellison:sour:, Reigning Biggest Bust Ever... :bsmile:


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

What about Keith Van Horn? If Antonio Daniels made the list I think he should too.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I voted Traylor only because he was traded for a super star like Nowitzki. I have no idea what Milwaukee was thinking.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Traylor because he didnt even come close to a good player..he totally sucks and there was 2 superstar picked after him..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Big country, I never saw why anyone was interested in this guy he was never very good. Add that to the fact he's not even in the league anymore


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Traylor because he didnt even come close to a good player..he totally sucks and there was 2 superstar picked after him..


Definitly agree!


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

Michael Olowakandi is the biggest waste of draft pick in the last 10 years. He became a decent player but never met any of the high expectations. You have to produce more than he has for a #1 pick.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Add that to the fact he's not even in the league anymore


Because of injury. If he were healthy he would be in the league.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> Michael Olowakandi is the biggest waste of draft pick in the last 10 years. He became a decent player but never met any of the high expectations. You have to produce more than he has for a #1 pick.


Yeah, he should been on this poll, hell even a second round pick like Cuttino Mobley would have been a better pick at the number one spot the Olowakandi.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Because of injury. If he were healthy he would be in the league.


and he'd be stinkin' it up


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> and he'd be stinkin' it up


Actually if he was putting up his pre-injury numbers, he would be an All Star in the East. You guys get overpaid confused with untalented.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

94: Lamond Murray ahead of Eddie Jones and Jalen Rose


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

You've got to remember that a lot of these guys weren't busts to the teams who drafted them. Many were traded for better players, i.e. Bender for Davis.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> Michael Olowakandi is the biggest waste of draft pick in the last 10 years. He became a decent player but never met any of the high expectations. You have to produce more than he has for a #1 pick.


That draft was just horrible, you can't say he was a waste of a draft pick, and he is still young, and he was a clipper, i guarantee his career blossoms when he gets out of that trap called a franchise. Not like too many players in that draft are stars, you only have Vince, Pierce, Dirk and maybe Jamison. Nobody even mention Bibby, the most overrated player in the league, i remember Sean Elliot saying he was on the same level as Jason Kidd, thats just laughable. Bibby had one good series against the Lakers simply because he could hit the open 20 footer because the Lakers can't defend the pick and roll, and that made him an Olympian.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Frederick Weiss anyone?


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Come on, his game is so weak than you can spell his name right:
Frederic Weis. And he wasn't a lottery pick I believe (15th).


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

How can you make this poll without including Joe Smith #1 overall for GS?


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

> That draft was just horrible, you can't say he was a waste of a draft pick, and he is still young, and he was a clipper, i guarantee his career blossoms when he gets out of that trap called a franchise. Not like too many players in that draft are stars, you only have Vince, Pierce, Dirk and maybe Jamison. Nobody even mention Bibby, the most overrated player in the league, i remember Sean Elliot saying he was on the same level as Jason Kidd, thats just laughable. Bibby had one good series against the Lakers simply because he could hit the open 20 footer because the Lakers can't defend the pick and roll, and that made him an Olympian.


Olowakandi is 28. He is in his prime. I doubt that he gets much better than he has. When you have the #1 pick, you have the chance to pick the player that is most likely to have the best career in the NBA. The Clippers blew it. No doubt that he is a decent player but he was definately a bust as a #1 pick. If you think that there is a bigger bust than Olowakandi, tell me who and convince me.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> That draft was just horrible, you can't say he was a waste of a draft pick, and he is still young, and he was a clipper, i guarantee his career blossoms when he gets out of that trap called a franchise. Not like too many players in that draft are stars, you only have Vince, Pierce, Dirk and maybe Jamison. Nobody even mention Bibby, the most overrated player in the league, i remember Sean Elliot saying he was on the same level as Jason Kidd, thats just laughable. Bibby had one good series against the Lakers simply because he could hit the open 20 footer because the Lakers can't defend the pick and roll, and that made him an Olympian.


You are acting like that draft sucked. IMO the 98 and 96 drafts were the best drafts in the last 15 years. The 98 draft was certainly better than all the drafts that came after that.
Many quality players that came outta that draft include:
Mike Bibby
Antawn Jamison
Vince Carter 
Jason Williams 
Larry Hughes 
Dirk Nowitzki 
Paul Pierce 
Bonzi Wells 
Keon Clark 
Matt Harpring 
Radoslav Nesterovic 
Ricky Davis 
Al Harrington 
Ruben Patterson 
Rashard Lewis 
Cuttino Mobley 
etc.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Also, Trajan Langdon was a pretty bad pick.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Big Country was not a bad pick at all. They did overpay him, but he was a great center in college and was pretty good in the pro's as well when he wasn't injured. But unfortunately he was almost always injured. I don't believe he had injury problems before the draft, either, so you can't blame them for picking an injury-prone player. I remember watching him in college and it seemed like the announcers were always talking about how great his footwork and touch around the basket both were. He was a true center and played like one, plus he was a goofy looking white guy, so I guess most people see his salary, a picture or two and his career stats and assume he was a bust. But he wasn't a bad pick.


----------



## TrailofGloryDaze (May 7, 2003)

Oliwankandi was a smart move...LA (clippers) needed a center (like every other team) and they got one, one that had potential, one that was a tall/soccer player thats quick and agile. 
thus it was a smart move.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Shawn Bradley was a waste of a number two. it was a crap draft, but he is a total waste of space


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

worse than everyone is probably Ed O'Bannon.
Van Horn can't be mentioned, considering how he's actually the 3rd best player from his class (after Duncan and McGrady)


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Traylor because he didnt even come close to a good player..he totally sucks and there was 2 superstar picked after him..


That's it in a nutshell, peeps. As an aside, that was also one of the worst trades of all time. Because Milwaukee gave up the rights to Pat Garrity as well as Dirk. Garrity even up for Traylor would have been about equal. The Mavs then shipped Garrity, Bubba Wells, Martin Muursepp and a 1st round pick to the Suns for Steve Nash. So Dallas basically got two of their big three for the rights to Shawn Marion and a bunch of nobodies. 

My first post, so be gentle.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Thorgal</b>!
> Wright with #7 in 1996. He's not bad though(obviously better than Radojevic, Daredevil or Tractor)


He is a starting center still! Not a bad pick at all! :yes:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Thorgal</b>!
> 
> 
> But in this draft(1989) the 1st pick overall was :sourervis Ellison:sour:, Reigning Biggest Bust Ever... :bsmile:



Pervis Ellison was an excellent pick! You can't expect the GM to know he would have the injuries that he has had. But consider this: Pervis was the ONLY player in the 89 draft who has ever had a 20 and 10 season (91-92). That year he also shot almost 54% and averaged 2.66 blocks!! And he put those numbers in only his third season. Can you say Dominant Big Man?

It was an excellent pick because that draft was so weak! Fans were saying Sean Elliot should be #1 because he sucked the least! 

Out of all the potential #1 in that draft (Danny Ferry, JR Reid, Stacy King, Glen Rice, Pervis, Elliot), Pervis was cleary the only player you can build a franchise around (Rice was more of a role player, abeit a very good one). And before the draft, no one, I mean no one including the experts thought Pervis would be as good as he was.

But too bad injuries ruined his career. But judging from his play before the injuries, Pervis can play. The best big man from the 89 draft was Shawn Kemp. But had Pervis stayed healthy, he could be better than Shawn Kemp because Pervis was a better shot blocker and can play center in addition to PF.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Leon Smith.

It's a shame how that all went. Sad case really...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> How can you make this poll without including Joe Smith #1 overall for GS?


why in hell did his game deteriorate so bad.. .i mean come on 20 ppg??? he didn't really have a huge injury either... how can he go from that good to this mediocre


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Tractor Traylor is horrible and fat. Peace.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well if someone brought up Keith Van Horn, you have to include Tim Thomas.

-Tim


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

*Radojevic #8 TOR 1999 (as above)*

#8 was Andre Miller to Cleveland. Radojevic was the #12 pick in that years draft. Besides, why would Toronto take Artest, Maggette or Kirilenko when they already had Carter, McGrady and Doug Christie playing SF and SG? Toronto's biggest need was to get a centre that they were desperately lacking. Radojevic was the best available centre with a lot of potential in that years draft, so why would they pass on him?


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Oops! You're quite right on the first point. I disagree ont he rest though. At the time, Radojevic may have a fairly sensible pick, but to get a total of 7 points out of a no12 pick is a disaster.

I know hindsight is a wonderful thing, but that is what this thread is about - which picks turned out to be terrible, as opposed to which picks were just plain dumb.

The whole draft is a bit of a lottery to be honest, but with a lottery pick you want to get something. With Radojevic they got nothing.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

radojevic was a 7-3 project with promising skills and mobility, but his nba career was killed by back injuries.
Don't take shots on injured players, it's not their fault.


----------

